# Random Work-In-Progress Shots



## minx (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello there, fellow programmer!

Show us what you're currently developing or a project you plan to finish. Post Screenshots and/or Videos.

To get the thing rollin', I'll start:

Title: gdi.machine
Purpose: The interactive creation of 2D/3D procedural graphics using implicit equations and filters. Estimated release: Mid 2015
Shot:


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm not software literate but all I'd say is make sure you don't give anyone else reason to steal your own work!


----------



## minx (Jan 30, 2014)

That is a good point. But by looking at WIP shots you are not able to judge how the finished project will look like. Addionally: 99% of my projects are Open-Source  . If you don't want to show your work (or you're not allowed to) then just don't do it


----------



## minx (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's another shot at one of the project examples currently in development:


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 2, 2014)

aero off, no AA? 

i like this thread idea, think i was looking for one recently but only found a folding one

i'll post here if i remember... i could also go back in time & post some WIP shots along with the finished result of some projects


----------



## minx (Feb 2, 2014)

"no AA" as if it was turned off  . This is just a snapshot. It took me ~5h today to implement rudimentary 3D Support in gdi.machine. The future will bring better results, but hey: It's a first result 

(BTW: The latest driver for Intel HD graphics somewhat destroyed aero on my system. On my way to eliminate the cause  )



> i could also go back in time & post some WIP shots along with the finished result of some projects



That'd be awesome!


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 2, 2014)

shoot, well this latest one, i accidentally didnt save the test renders, so all i have is the storyboard paper sketch & the final result


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 2, 2014)

for this older one, i have WIP shots & tests, the ones that looked cool

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B0qMGaYALXRhVDV3VTVCN0k4R0U

& the result


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah... I don't take time to produce this kind of stuff.  I go straight to code.  The beauty of OOP is it is easy to update the code for changes in requirements.


----------

